# Toilet Water Flow



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We are packed and ready to head out on our first camping trip in the morning with our new 28RSDS.

When I finally got the system ready so the kids could test out the toilet (highlight of their day), I found that the water flows at a very slow rate into the toilet when filling up the bowl.

I've tried it with fresh water tank - water pump. I've also tried it with the city water connection. The flow is the same.

I know you don't want a gusher when you pull back the handle, but how fast is the water supposed to flow? Has anyone else had this issue? If you're in a real hurry, you're in trouble!!

Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kymont said:


> We are packed and ready to head out on our first camping trip in the morning with our new 28RSDS.
> 
> When I finally got the system ready so the kids could test out the toilet (highlight of their day), I found that the water flows at a very slow rate into the toilet when filling up the bowl.
> 
> ...


Mine flows slowly when filling the bowl also. It flows pretty goodwhen flushing and when you release the pedal quite a bit of water flows into the bowl after the ball valve closes. I guess you don't need to add that much at the point so they kept the flow rate down.

One thing I read in the instructions that I never knew - You're supposed to let the valve snap closed by sliding your foot off the pedal. This helps get a positive seal.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine is the same way as Moosegut
Look at that I must have missed that part in the instructions
Learn something new everyday











Moosegut said:


> One thing I read in the instructions that I never knew - You're supposed to let the valve snap closed by sliding your foot off the pedal. This helps get a positive seal.
> [snapback]98257[/snapback]​


Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You only need a MAX of a quart of water in the bowl before you start and you can do that after each use so it is ready when you are. Once you have done your business snap the valve open and then snap it closed as soon as the bowl has emptied. Refill once with water, flush that, then put a quart of water in for the next use.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Learn something new everyday


Yeah, ain't it *great*?! That's one thing I love about this site.

Mark

PS. Was your subject line "just a trickle" or just a "tinkle"?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> One thing I read in the instructions that I never knew - You're supposed to let the valve snap closed by sliding your foot off the pedal. This helps get a positive seal.
> [snapback]98257[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info Moose. sunny I didn't know that


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Learn something new everyday
> 
> 
> Yeah, ain't it *great*?! That's one thing I love about this site.
> ...


I knew that was coming









Thanks for the quick feedback here. However, my toilet doesn't have a foot pedal. It has a little hand lever on the top right side of the toilet. The water flow doesn't change when filling or flushing.

It's still just a tinkle -- I mean trickle.

We're getting ready to hitch up and pull out now. I'll let you know if I figure out anything while out camping.

Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you get a Sea Land toilet? I have an 06 2005RSS with the foot pedal. Works just like the others said.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Did you get a Sea Land toilet? I have an 06 2005RSS with the foot pedal. Works just like the others said.
> [snapback]98349[/snapback]​


Sea Land???? I think mine is a Tetford (I hope I spelled that correctly)

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doug,

We have the same toilet as yours, and the flow is not too bad. Not huge, but it will fill that one quart in about 5 seconds.

If you are getting just a trickle with either city water or pump, I'm guessing you have a clogged or pinched supply line.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Foot pedal????

Unless I am a contortionist, mine is a hand lever.......
















Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> put a quart of water in for the next use


Unless you are getting ready to travel down the road, then that quart will likely be on the floor within a few miles....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Foot pedal????
> 
> Unless I am a contortionist, mine is a hand lever.......
> 
> ...


Come to think of it. Mine is a hand lever as well.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Foot pedal????
> ...


So does mine, I would rather have the foot pedal

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

kymont said:


> We are packed and ready to head out on our first camping trip in the morning with our new 28RSDS.
> 
> When I finally got the system ready so the kids could test out the toilet (highlight of their day), I found that the water flows at a very slow rate into the toilet when filling up the bowl.
> 
> ...


The toilets in RV's are not designed to flow like a conventional toilet. Maybe that is part of the confusion. If an RV toilet flushed like a home toilet, you would quickly use up your fresh water, and fill the black tank while dry camping. Remember, an RV toilet doesn't need a lot of water because it doesn't have to push stuff through a trap...it uses gravity to get rid of the contents. The water is primarily to wash the sides down. At least that is my understanding.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Thetford has the foot pedal in my 27RSDS. My grandparents used to keep a small bowl in the bathroom of their camper, and when someone had to do "a #2", we would put extra water in from the sink via the bowl. It helps keep down cleaning.








Darlene action


----------

